# Inagaural smoke with the AMNPS.  Say CHEESE!  (w/Cview)



## bluto (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, I finally got to fire up the AMNPS for the first time.  I chose a variety of cheeses for my inaugural run.








Here is my setup, AMNPS sitting on top of my turned over water pan, sitting right next to a 1" hole which is normally used for the drip drawer to drian out to a cup that hangs outside, this, in combination with the vents from underneath where the propan burner is, provide my air intake.  I put the cheese on the highest rack I have.







After wrangling the AMNPS for a while due to high winds during initial ignition, my smoker temp is holding at 54 degrees after 2.5 hours with an outdoor ambient temperature of 35F, iow no ice bowl needed.

Thanks to everyone for the tips and tricks, more pics will follow.

Oh, and I used one row filled with a mix of a 1/2 Apple, & a 1/4 each of Maple and Pecan pellets from Todd.  Thanks again Todd!


----------



## kadoka (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats Bluto! I've spent several hours today trying to keep my AMNPS lit. It would burn fine until I put it in the smoker. It's a Bradley, took off the smoke generator and opened the top vent wide open. It would burn for 10 minutes or so and go out. Finally kept the burn when I put a pellet between the door and the seal. Think I"ll call Todd tomorrow. I've got cheese going also,  good luck to you tonight. Looking forward to your Q-view.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats - looks great. Now comes the hard part


----------



## bluto (Feb 27, 2012)

Finished product, I meant to take pics before I packed them, but they are sealed up and in the fridge for the 2-3 week wait.


----------



## bluto (Feb 27, 2012)

Kadoka said:


> Congrats Bluto! I've spent several hours today trying to keep my AMNPS lit. It would burn fine until I put it in the smoker. It's a Bradley, took off the smoke generator and opened the top vent wide open. It would burn for 10 minutes or so and go out. Finally kept the burn when I put a pellet between the door and the seal. Think I"ll call Todd tomorrow. I've got cheese going also,  good luck to you tonight. Looking forward to your Q-view.


Thanks Kadoka, how did yours turn out, once my wind died down I lit both ends and let it flame for about 10 minutes before putting it back in, after that I had no issues.


----------



## bluto (Feb 27, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Congrats - looks great. Now comes the hard part


Thanks Scarbelly, and I hear ya, my wife looked at me kinda nut like when I said she can't have any for 2-3 weeks.  HA!


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 27, 2012)

Great looking cheese and great looking toy!


----------



## bluto (Feb 27, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Great looking cheese and great looking toy!


Thanks Husker, I took your advice and popped the heat up before I put the cheese in.  Only problem is I think my box is too well insulated because the heat didn't disipate much, I had to open the door for awhile to cool things down.  Next time I think I'll pop it up to about 80-90 versus 100, depending on ambient temp.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 27, 2012)

looks great nice job... Love me some smoked cheese


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice job on the cheese


----------



## stonebriar (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations! Smoked Cheese is one of our favorites...


----------



## bluto (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, I've had a chance to sample a few of the cheeses, so far the Queso fresco, pepper jack and muenster are fantastic!  The white Sharp and extra Sharp are a little too smoky, kinda even "ashy" tasting, part.of that could be due to the issues I had with keeping the AMPS lit, trial & error continues, but 3 winners for sure.


----------



## kadoka (Mar 22, 2012)

Bluto said:


> Thanks Kadoka, how did yours turn out, once my wind died down I lit both ends and let it flame for about 10 minutes before putting it back in, after that I had no issues.


Yea I did finally get a good burn going and I think everything went well. It will be 4 weeks this weekend and I will find out for sure. It's a hard wait.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 22, 2012)

SUCCESS!

Great Color on your cheese

Todd


----------

